# Box turtle forum!



## dannel

Hey all!
Feel free to check out, register, and help me add some info to my newly created box turtle forum! We currently have 4 users since it was created! So come by and add any info you know and want to add!

Main page: http://boxturtleforum.createaforum.com/index.php[hr]Registration is free!


Poll above is anonymous! :shy:


----------



## dannel

Now up to 5 members! Please add as much info as you can!


----------



## Marinalk

I have two redfoots and two boxies. I live in MD so my boxies are hibernating now. Your link doesn't seem to be working. I'm interested in joining once your link works.


----------



## dannel

Yeah it works... or Google "box turtle forum" and scroll down and click on "Box Turtle Forum - Index"
dannel


----------



## Ripkabird98

dannel said:


> Yeah it works... or Google "box turtle forum" and scroll down and click on "Box Turtle Forum - Index"
> dannel



I am an Admin on there, but I have had Computer problems, so I couldn't get on.


----------



## dannel

Why doesnt the link work? What does it do?


----------



## Ripkabird98

dannel said:


> Why doesnt the link work? What does it do?



Oh, no. The link works for me on computers, phones, and my PS VITA. I was just explaining why I havn't been on lately.


----------



## dannel

Marinalk said:


> I have two redfoots and two boxies. I live in MD so my boxies are hibernating now. Your link doesn't seem to be working. I'm interested in joining once your link works.


Why doesnt the link work? What does it do?




Ripkabird98 said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesnt the link work? What does it do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no. The link works for me on computers, phones, and my PS VITA. I was just explaining why I havn't been on lately.
Click to expand...

Sorry, was talking to previous poster


----------

